# Intro and Look 595 Ultra



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello to all:

Was a serious rider/racer until 4 years ago when sciatica forced me to quit. Anyway, have since decided to shelve the Merckx Max frame and go back to carbon. Previously - many moons ago - had a Kestrel 200EMS and loved that thing - until the rear triangle broke in half on the PCH after a day in the canyons! Long and short is been wanting a return to the wonderful qualities of carbon (not just the weight) without the risk of failure. Choices are pretty much down to C50, VXRS and 595 Ultra. Am I making a mistake going Look 595 Ultra? Anything I should be aware of? Am 6'4" 230 (yeah I know why I'm getting back to riding again, was 165 when I ceased). Assume I'll get back to about 200. Anybody have a good line on a used one in XL cut high?????

Dan
770.631.0125
[email protected]


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Seems like at 200, you'd want an ultra. The 595 is suppose to be the bike. I ride a 585 origin, 155lbs.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm 215 and spend time on 585 origin and VXRS. My weight doesnt hinder anything about the ride quality of the 585 origin, I'm not sure if I'd take a chance buying the ultra, I cant see anything that I'd want different.

The VXRS is a bit of a harsher ride. As a whole, I prefer the Look over the Time

havent ridden a 595


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm 6'2" 160lbs and ride the 595 Origin. Fantastic bike. 

With your weight and passed racing experience, would recommend the Ultra.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

HBPUNK said:


> I'm 215 and spend time on 585 origin and VXRS. My weight doesnt hinder anything about the ride quality of the 585 origin, I'm not sure if I'd take a chance buying the ultra, I cant see anything that I'd want different.
> 
> The VXRS is a bit of a harsher ride. As a whole, I prefer the Look over the Time
> 
> havent ridden a 595


I was really looking at the VXRS myself and ended up on a 585 origin The Time was too rich for me. I have heard both sides that the Time is harsher and plusher than the 585. Don't know what to think. Both are great bikes though, and I'd be thrilled to have either one.

At 200 lbs, seems like you'd prefer an ultra, especially being an ex racer and not a bike poser type of owner. I love my 585, but can feel some bb flex. 155lbs.


----------

